# Will there be a 27th chicago oak forest bicycle swat meet?



## Sped Man (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone have news on whether there is going to be another Oak Forest Illinois Bicycle Show and Swap this year? If so, when? Are there any flyers out? Who is doing it?


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 14, 2013)

It's Ed Boros' show, I haven't gotten my flyer yet, but it seems like he doesn't usually get them out until after AA.  I haven't heard that there won't be a show this year.

Alan


----------



## bikeman76 (Apr 15, 2013)

*27th Annual Oak Forest, IL Bike Swap May 19th 2013*

Oak Forest Swap will be Sunday May 19th 2013.
7:00am - 1:00pm
Oak Forest Park District
15601 S Central Ave
Oak Forest, IL 60452

Swap Space $20.00

For more info call Ed Boros (708) 606-8107


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks,how is Ed doing?


----------



## bikeman76 (Apr 15, 2013)

vincev said:


> thanks,how is Ed doing?




I think he's doing well.

Living in Michigan now.


----------

